# 1970's Free Spirit folding bike



## M.Martian (Jun 12, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone might have any links on finding more info out about this. It's a Free Spirit folder with 24" wheels, aluminum fenders and a rear rack that acts as a fender mount.  Serial on the head tube appears to be 7528041.

The guy I bought it from said that his parents bought it new in the early 70's (maybe 71).  I'd like to date the bike just for my own curiosity.

More importantly though, I'd like to get some info on the rear hub.  It's apparently a Sach Torpedo Automatic 2 speed coaster brake.  It looks like it could use a rebuild since it has some side to side play.

It's a fun little bike to ride and the 2 speed still shifts great.  The perfect camping bike (which is what they used it for also).


----------



## partsguy (Jun 12, 2010)

Cool little bikes. I know a little bit about these. As far as I know anyway, Sears started selling them in the 1960s. In fact, I have a catalog from Sears for Spring & Summer 1966. In there, it shows these bikes avalible in green and gold. I know the Huffy built many of them. In fact, most Free Spirit bikes (folding or not) were built by Huffy. You serial number is most likely a catalog number as there is no "H" in it. You can probably buy a Sears catalog for the approximate year and match it up!

There are also some old catalogs here too you can look at on the internet:

www.wishbookweb.com


----------

